# Black Hole Magic Eye 571XXH vs Halibut



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

BH Magic Eye 571XXH rod is very soft, light rod (6.5 oz) good for fluke, porgy or seabass.
However, after landing grouper, 40 - 50 lb GT and 60 lb tuna with the rod, I got confidence with the rod. After landing halibut upto 150 lb with BH Cape Cod Special 80g jigging rod, I decided to try this light Magic Eye rod with a small JM PE2 reel. As you see in the video, it was extremely fun. The rod is just amazing. I landed several nice halibut upto 66 inches ( about 150 lb).


----------

